
Everything Apple Didn't Announce at Today's Event - okket
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/09/12/everything-apple-didnt-announce-at-todays-event/
======
torstenvl
It's interesting to me that Cook's Apple is as secretive as Jobs' Apple. With
Jobs, it was clear that the secrecy was due to wanting a big reveal for truly
innovative products. With Cook, it just comes across as confused and
schizophrenic. Product lines 4 and 5 years old, and they often won't even tell
you _if_ there's a roadmap, let alone when to expect anything.

------
some_account
So nice to run Linux and not care.

